# 2016 Slamology - June 11-12; MECA and IASCA



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Slamology is the weekend of June 11-12, 2016. Yes, the same weekend as Aggieland this year for the first time.

MECA is already in for SQ at Slamology, but for some reason the event has placed a minimum registration requirement for IASCA SQ before it can be included. Why? I don't know. Last year, nearly everyone that was there for SQ did both organizations (2 did only MECA).

Here's the message from Moe Sabourin on the IASCA SQ Facebook page:


> Okay, attention all SQ competitors, especially those in the Midwest...
> 
> I recently had a meeting with the organizers of Slamology, pertaining to IASCA's involvement in the event for 2016.
> 
> ...


As this says, you need to pre-register for the event at www.slamology.com once it is open. It is not open just yet though (usually waits until after the Indianapolis World of Wheels show). The deal though is it cost only $40 the past 3 years for pre-registration, and you get to enter as many or as few formats at the show as you like. This includes the car show, all the IASCA and MECA SQ and SPL Formats, dB Drag.... everything for $40!!! it is the best deal going. 

The trend has showed growing numbers of SQ participants since the format was added in 2013. Let's keep the trend going and get over 20 entries this year.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Pre registration opens this weekend in person at the Indianapolis World of Wheels show. Online pre registration should be available in the next couple days. Let's get this done so IASCA SQ can continue to grow at this event.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Online Registration is now open for Slamology. Please go to slamology.com to register and report back either here or on the IASCA SQ Facebook page if you have registered and plan to compete in IASCA and/or MECA SQ formats. One entry of $40 covers all formats including the car show. I want to track the entries so we can let Slamology know when we hit 18.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

sign ups so far....
1. Joseph Davis 
2. Bruce Miller 
3. Judson M Carter 
4. Mike Sims ?
5. Bob Johann
6. Ben Anderson
7. Eric Frey

...and the report is that several additional people that attended the MECA event in Ohio are also planning to go. I don't have all their names though...


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Attention everyone! Important Announcement!!

Please share with anyone and everyone that may be doing SQ at Slamology. 

If you have already signed up for SLAMOLOGY, then you know you were limited to choosing either IASCA SQ or MECA SQ as the format you wanted to enter. If you intend to compete in both IASCA and MECA Sound Quality formats, please send me an email with your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration and I will compile a list to send to Denise Varmatos. This is important so the show knows you want to do both. They may not be prepared for you to do both when you get there unless you provide this information.

If you have not yet registered but plan to do so, please follow these instructions:

1. If you intend to do both MECA SQ and IASCA SQ, select IASCA SQ on the registration and send me your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration. I will include it on what I send in to Shelly (Denise)

2. If you intend to only do one organization for SQ, select that organization in the registration and you do not need to send me your information.

This is very important, because IASCA has to hit a minimum number, and some people may have selected MECA SQ on the registration even though they intend to do both. These won't count for IASCA unless I receive your information!

My email address is "soundqsvt at yahoo dot com". Please mention Slamology in the subject line of the email to help me out.

Thanks!!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Add me to the list, I will be doing Meca only though and I think we (Beyma) will have 2 more cars also doing MECA as well.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

tentative YES for both MECA and IASCA


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

AccordUno said:


> Add me to the list, I will be doing Meca only though and I think we (Beyma) will have 2 more cars also doing MECA as well.


Glad you're attending, Jose. If you are going to be there anyway for MECA SQ, adding IASCA SQC is free. Who doesn't like free stuff. :-D


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> tentative YES for both MECA and IASCA


Great! Once you pre-register, please send me an email with the information I requested above. Thanks!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

waiting on IASCA now for membership renewal


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Glad you're attending, Jose. If you are going to be there anyway for MECA SQ, adding IASCA SQC is free. Who doesn't like free stuff. :-D


Problem is install, I'm trying to slowly get back into the flow of things.. Of course picking SBN to start wasn't what I had planned.. Lets see maybe I can whip the install into shape and do that too..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

AccordUno said:


> Problem is install, I'm trying to slowly get back into the flow of things.. Of course picking SBN to start wasn't what I had planned.. Lets see maybe I can whip the install into shape and do that too..


Jose, IASCA's formats are ala carte, just like MECA's. If you only want to do sound without install, you can do that. If you also want to do install, you can add it in. The beauty of Slamology is that one entry fee covers as much or as little as you want to do.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, Well, I guess I might be doing both.. I will let you know later down the line..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumpin' it up.

Don't forget to send me an email with the information I requested above if you have registered for SQ at Slamology and will be doing both IASCA and MECA. 

We need more people than have responded so far.....


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The ones I know about....

1. Joseph Davis - both
2. Bruce Miller - both
3. Judson M Carter 
4. Mike Sims ?
5. Bob Johann
6. Ben Anderson
7. Eric Frey
8. Jeff Vanleer - both
9. Ben Miller - both
10. Eric Allen - both
11. Aron Johnson - both. <-- New add

Pre-registration closes May 7th I believe....


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I just sent the first listing to Shelly. There were only 8 names on it, including me. Make sure you register and let me know if you want to do both MECA and IASCA by following the instructions above.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

4/29 Slamology Update: Had an exchange of information with Donnie and Denise at Slamology over the past few days. The official numbers we have for sign ups are as follows: 

IASCA SQ - 11
+ crossover - 2

MECA SQ - 4. 
+ crossover - 7

Here is the list as I know it this evening:

Registered IASCA SQ
1 Aron Johnson 
2 Ben Miller 
3 Bob Johann
4 Bruce Miller 
5 Eric Allen 
6 Eric Frey 
7 Jeff van Leer
8 Mark Ramsey Williams
9 Phil Gibbs
10 Ben Anderson
(+1 more Donnie said we had but he didn't have the name handy... may have signed up in person at WoW booth)

Crossing over to also do IASCA SQ
12 Joseph Davis (registered for MECA SQ)
13 Kellen Landwerlen (registered for dB Drag)

Others that have not yet signed up, but reportedly plan to do IASCA SQ:
Judson Mcartor 
Mike Sims

I do not know who the other three MECA SQ entries are in addition to Joseph Davis. The 7 that are crossing over to do MECA SQ in addition to IASCA SQ are:
Aron Johnson 
Ben Miller 
Bob Johann
Bruce Miller 
Eric Allen 
Eric Frey 
Jeff Vanleer


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

As a reminder....

If you have already signed up for SLAMOLOGY, then you know you were limited to choosing either IASCA SQ or MECA SQ as the format you wanted to enter. If you intend to compete in both IASCA and MECA Sound Quality formats, please send me an email with your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration and I will compile a list to send to Denise Varmatos. This is important so the show knows you want to do both. They may not be prepared for you to do both when you get there unless you provide this information.

If you have not yet registered but plan to do so, please follow these instructions:

1. If you intend to do both MECA SQ and IASCA SQ, select IASCA SQ on the registration and send me your name, email address, vehicle information, and which organization you put on the registration. I will include it on what I send in to Shelly (Denise)

2. If you intend to only do one organization for SQ, select that organization in the registration and you do not need to send me your information.

This is very important, because IASCA has to hit a minimum number, and some people may have selected MECA SQ on the registration even though they intend to do both. These won't count for IASCA unless I receive your information!

My email address is "soundqsvt at yahoo dot com". Please mention Slamology in the subject line of the email to help me out.

Thanks!!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping it up... Slamology pre-registration is only open for about 1 more week. We need to be at 18 for IASCA, and I have not heard from anyone since the update above on 4/29. Friday May 20 is the last day to pre-register. After that, registration is on site the day of the event, and it costs 50% more ($20 more) for the same show.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob, I'll be preregistering this weekend. Been busy with crap at work that I totally been out of it for over a week now..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Jose. Have you decided on what contests you will want to enter?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably going to be doing both if I don't have to worry about install at the moment.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

5/18 Slamology Update: The numbers I have for sign ups are as follows: 

IASCA SQ - 15
+ crossover - 3

MECA SQ - 6 or 8, (estimated) 
+ crossover - 10

Here is the list as I know it this evening:

Registered IASCA SQ
1 Aron Johnson
2 Ben Miller 
3 Bob Johann
4 Bruce Miller
5 Eric Allen 
6 Eric Frey 
7 Jeff van Leer
8 Mark Ramsey Williams
9 Phil Gibbs
10 Ben Anderson
11 Derek Jackson (registered under Ronald?) 
12 Steve Ossler
13 Michael Young
14 Bramouse Muhammad
15 Cody Frey

Crossing over to also do IASCA SQ
16 Joseph Davis (registered for MECA SQ)
17 Kellen Landwerlen (registered for dB Drag)
18 Judson Mcartor (registered for MECA SQ)

Others that have not yet signed up, but I am hoping do IASCA SQ:
Mike Sims
Rick Nichols
Ben Zimmerman

I do not know who the other MECA SQ entries are in addition to Joseph Davis and Judson Mcartor. The 10 that are crossing over to do MECA SQ in addition to IASCA SQ are:

Aron Johnson 
Ben Miller 
Bob Johann
Bruce Miller 
Eric Allen 
Eric Frey 
Jeff van Leer 
Michael Young
Derek Jackson
Bramouse Muhammad


Jose, I don't have you in the list above... Did you register under IASCA SQ or MECA SQ?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

5/20 Slamology Update: The numbers I have for sign ups are as follows: 

IASCA SQ - 21
+ crossover - 5

MECA SQ - 6 or 8, (estimated) 
+ crossover - 14

Here is the list as I know it this evening:

Registered IASCA SQ
1 Aron Johnson 
2 Ben Miller 
3 Bob Johann
4 Bruce Miller 
5 Eric Allen 
6 Eric Frey 
7 Jeff van Leer
8 Mark Ramsey Williams
9 Phil Gibbs
10 Ben Anderson
11 Derek Jackson (perhaps under Ronald?) 
12 Steve Ossler
13 Michael Young
14 Bramouse Fahad Muhammad
15 Cody Frey
16 Brandon Schaal
17 Jose Gonell
18 Oren Baran
19 Geoff Schneider
20 Ben Zimmerman
21 Tony Grindler

Crossing over to also do IASCA SQ
22 Joseph Davis (registered for MECA SQ)
23 Kellen Landwerlen (registered for dB Drag)
24 Judson Mcartor (registered for MECA SQ)
25 Greg Weckerly (registered for MECA SQ)
26 Tony Horton (registered for MECA SQ)

Others that have not yet signed up, but I am hoping do IASCA SQ:
Mike Sims
Rick Nichols
Robert Corwin

I do not know who the other MECA SQ entries are in addition to Joseph Davis, Judson Mcartor amd Greg Weckerly. The 13 that are crossing over to do MECA SQ in addition to IASCA SQ are:
Aron Johnson 
Ben Miller 
Bob Johann
Bruce Miller 
Eric Allen 
Eric Frey 
Jeff van Leer 
Michael Young
Derek Jackson
Bramouse Muhammad
Brandon Schaal 
Jose Gonell
Ben Zimmerman
Tony Grindler


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Added a couple more names that were rumored to have signed up today.

Today is the last day of pre-registration!!! It closes at 11:59 pm Eastern time!

This is going to be a great event! If you're in the eastern half of the country and not going to Aggieland, please join us at Slamology!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

added a couple more names... 25 minutes left to pre-register!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Now that the Pre-registration window has closed.... please go to the IASCA event page for Slamology and sign up for your bonus CAP point... You'll notice IASCA has made this a 3X event for SQ too!! I was expecting a 2X....  

Saturday, June 11, 2016 Lusas Oil Raceway TKE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The official final tally for pre-registrations is in.... IASCA SQ had 20, and MECA SQ had 9. That is 29 SQ vehicles total in one place in the midwest (plus 1 for Kellen who registered for SPL but will also be doing SQ). This also probably doesn't include any MECA BOBOS competitors that registered under the SPL format as well.

This is turning out to be a nice and big event!! There is room for more if anyone still wants to participate!! Registration will be on site on Saturday June 11, fee = $60 which covers all formats offered at the event... IASCA SQ, IASCA SPL, MECA SQ, MECA SPL, dB Drag, car show, and whatever else is there to do.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry Bob I can't attend, I was hoping to. My house Reno's are starting 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is the schedule for Sound Quality activities at Slamology...

Sound Quality Competition Schedule

IASCA and MECA
Saturday June 11, 2016
8:00 AM - Noon Sign in at Sound Quality area
9:00 AM - 5:00 PM Judging for sound quality formats 
MECA: SQL, SQ2, SQ2+, RTA, Install
IASCA: SQC, IQC
5:30 PM Sound Quality awards in Sound Quality area

Sunday June 12, 2016
9:00 AM - 4:00 PM Display and demo
4:00 pm Event awards ceremony (SQ will be a repeat from Saturday)


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking forward to it. I'll be competing in:

MECA Street
MECA Street Install
MECA RTA
IASCA Novice
IASCA Install


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The event is this weekend! Be ready for a hot day Saturday with temperatures in the upper 80s or low 90s. Your judges will appreciate a working A/C system in your vehicle.  Please arrive and sign in as early as you can so we can get most of the judging in before the warmest part of the afternoon.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

my phone says a high of 97* saturday in indy.

not gonna make it.

too hot.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

benny z said:


> my phone says a high of 97* saturday in indy.
> 
> not gonna make it.
> 
> too hot.


*More like you bimmer will overheat leaving your block *
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^ :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I'm laughing but I have a black car, with black interior, not going to be fun unless I find shade..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

benny z said:


> my phone says a high of 97* saturday in indy.
> 
> not gonna make it.
> 
> too hot.


It will be cooler in Indy than here at home, where it will be at or over 100...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> *More like you bimmer with overheat leaving your block *
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


nah, brah...

i've replaced my cooling system twice in the past year. i'm good for at least a few more months.

:hanged:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

benny z said:


> nah, brah...
> 
> i've replaced my cooling system twice in the past year. i'm good for at least a few more months.
> 
> :hanged:



Damn and here i am joking because i have to replace a coolant flange every year on my Passat (made from plastic that tends to warp and leak slowly andwill be the cause of my carpotunnel in the future).. i think im going to bring enough water and ground beef to cover my expenses. Handmade patties cooked on the roof, err i men grill..


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

You guys just keep working on your plans. I'll be bringing the judges buckets of ice cold craft beer.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

lowcel said:


> You guys just keep working on your plans. I'll be bringing the judges buckets of ice cold craft beer.


great! my car sounds awesome after about 8 beers!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

lowcel said:


> You guys just keep working on your plans. I'll be bringing the judges buckets of ice cold craft beer.


No IPA stuff please. Not a fan of "hoppy" beers either. Just a nice American Ale or a smooth wheat beer works for me... Just sayin'.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

...so o'douls green?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

SoundQ SVT said:


> No IPA stuff please. Not a fan of "hoppy" beers either. Just a nice American Ale or a smooth wheat beer works for me... Just sayin'.


Hoegaarden work?


----------



## Isaac.Troseth (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm coming! Not bringing a vehicle, but I'm excited to hopefully see / hear a few high end SQ setups. Unless everything spontaneously combusts from the heat that is.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mark from SSA will be there. Make sure you check out our APM-2.*


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Isaac.Troseth said:


> I'm coming! Not bringing a vehicle, but I'm excited to hopefully see / hear a few high end SQ setups. Unless everything spontaneously combusts from the heat that is.



I'm not sure if mine is considered high end but you are welcome to take a listen. Just look for the white 4Runner in the SQ area.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, look for the Passat wagon with unfinished wheels, mine is definitely not High end for sure.. 

So, how are the IASCA classes broken down, Bob? It's been a long time, I mean really long time.. Trying to head up tomorrow, I need to spend a little time cleaning up some impromptu last minute install stuff and work on tuning the car..

Car wash info also would be great if anyone has some, car is lower, so automatic car washes are out..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

AccordUno said:


> Well, look for the Passat wagon with unfinished wheels, mine is definitely not High end for sure..
> 
> So, how are the IASCA classes broken down, Bob? It's been a long time, I mean really long time.. Trying to head up tomorrow, I need to spend a little time cleaning up some impromptu last minute install stuff and work on tuning the car..
> 
> Car wash info also would be great if anyone has some, car is lower, so automatic car washes are out..


Jose, here is a link to a pdf file with the SQC rules as well as the class requirements and restrictions. http://iasca.com/download/sq/SQC-Rules-full-page-2016-rev.pdf

As for the car wash, there is one really close by. It is on Crawfordsville Road (the main east west road that you will enter the track from) just a little east of the track entrance and a little west of the intersection with Raceway Rd. It is on the south side of the street. It is called Raceway Laserwash. The address is 10845 US-136, Indianapolis, IN 46234


----------



## Isaac.Troseth (Jul 18, 2015)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Jose, here is a link to a pdf file with the SQC rules as well as the class requirements and restrictions. http://iasca.com/download/sq/SQC-Rules-full-page-2016-rev.pdf
> 
> As for the car wash, there is one really close by. It is on Crawfordsville Road (the main east west road that you will enter the track from) just a little east of the track entrance and a little west of the intersection with Raceway Rd. It is on the south side of the street. It is called Raceway Laserwash. The address is 10845 US-136, Indianapolis, IN 46234


This is priceless info, lol!! Last year I was there with my Buick and we needed to wash it .. and ended up frogging through the hood until we found a self service wash place.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Already overheated, Julian...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Where y'all at?!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, I have already checked in and chilling at the hotel away from the event. They were turning away competitors and only allowing vendors to set up. Its ? and damn of I'm burnt.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Fellas, I need to get this out there for anyone out in the surrounding area:



> With so much anger pain and heartbroken i thought id never have to make this type of post .please cash reward offered leading to recuperation of equipment today monday morning around 10am at the wyndham hotel in indianapolis our show truck was broken into and we have a total loss of over 15k we are missing 3- soundigital sd 35k @24 volts also a new 8k soundigital a few persinal belongins including a 5thousand dollar cannon camera and etc any information please call me 516-754-7407 or Gabriel Infante at 516-499-0446 please help me get our stuff anything will be kept confidential and cash reward pending information given as of now it was three african american males in a tan colored suburban . Please help us with all our hard work and dedication !!!!


The Beyma Ambulance was broken into, amps, and personal belongings were taken, if you guys hear of anything please reach out the guys whose numbers I have posted or to me and I will get the message to them. Please share this with the car audio community.. Thanks..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ that really sucks. hopefully they get their stuff back.


----------

